# Adequan or Aflutop?



## The big guy (Apr 17, 2006)

I have Chrondomalacia on my knee's and was wondering if anyone has used either of these and the results, which one is better in your opinions..and the dosages and or cycles..


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 17, 2006)

I've used Aflutop a few times. 1 amp a day for 21 days is pretty standard. It seemed to help with a knee problem I had. I don't know how much it will help your condition, though.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 17, 2006)

Damn I didn't realize Adequan was available for use in humans.  We use it all the time in horses with good results.  We usually recommend once a week injections (500 mg per 5 ml per injection) for atleast a month for best results.  However, I do see the manufactor recommends 500 mg every four days for a month


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 18, 2006)

They don't make it for humans. Humans use the animal grade. Do you do articular injections with the horses, Devlin?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 18, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> They don't make it for humans. Humans use the animal grade. Do you do articular injections with the horses, Devlin?



I don't, but my boss does.  We usually use a product called Hylartin V along with antiobiotics or cortico-steriods (cortison, depo-medrol, etc) with antibiotics.  We use the antibiotcs as a preventative sinse the intra-articular injections can cause some nasty infections.

It's a bit off topic, but we had an interesting case involving an injectable NSAID and it showed how something safe can have serious affects.  A client gave a horse an IV shot of a very commonly used equine NSAID.  It's a NSAID that is approved for IV and IM injection.  Of course with horses, we give IV shots into the carotid vein.  This horse jerked just a bit and the person giving the shot nicked the carotid artery when she was injecting the drug.  The horse ended up with sudden and severe CNS problems.  She was unable to walk a straight line, would suddenly back up and would stop until she hit a wall (almost killed her newborn baby when baby couldn't get out of mom's way fast enough and mom almost crushed it against a wall), then she would almost fall down she wobbled so bad, the horse couldn't hold her head up straight.  We were about to send it to the hospital.  However, after consulting other vets we learned the drug can cause sudden and severe CNS problems if the drug gets into the artery and hits the brain.  The horse is slowly recovering as the drug clears and hopefully will not have long term affects from this accident.


----------



## Jack Carter (Apr 27, 2007)

Devlin, which drug was used in that case?


----------

